# Tonasket Barter Fair



## Fuzzypeach (Aug 30, 2019)

We plan to attend the Tonasket Barter Fair in Tonasket, WA. It's the 3rd weekend of October. Anyone else going? Tips and advice on the event welcome.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Aug 30, 2019)

I went to the Tonasket Barter Fair in 1998 and the only advice that comes to mind is: bring lots of money because that's about the only thing people are bartering for there. We found a blown glass vendor who was down to trade for mushrooms and nugs but everyone else seemed to be about that money.


----------



## spoorprint (Sep 19, 2019)

I went last year. It was my first Barter Fair in 24 years. At the Ferry County and North Port Fairs, in 1994, at least most people were local homesteaders and the entertainment was obviously there kids' bands. I miss that.

Last year, at Tonasket, my initial reaction was that I was a bewildering flea market for potheads. After I got settled in and slept, I felt better the next day, but still felt like there where a lot of people selling things.

There is some good stuff in terms of sculpture and music.

I found one farmer from the Methow valley. She said she and her husband had come because they had heard stories about the old days. They'd set up their farm stand, but I guess no one was buying local vegetables.

It really wasn't bad, I just packed a lot of old expectations. Don't do that.


----------



## Fuzzypeach (Sep 19, 2019)

Thanks for your input. Hopefully we will have our motorhome up to snuff by then. It's taking longer than expected.


----------



## WanderLost (Jan 13, 2020)

I went once and it was basically a hippy street fair type thing. Like hempfest but smaller. One stage, a bunch of stands and food vendors.


----------



## Fuzzypeach (Mar 22, 2020)

Fuzzypeach said:


> We plan to attend the Tonasket Barter Fair in Tonasket, WA. It's the 3rd weekend of October. Anyone else going? Tips and advice on the event welcome.


The Spring fair has been cancelled as per Governor's orders.


----------



## stonesolid86 (May 6, 2022)

I've been to the Oregon country fair and that was amazing.


----------

